
OnePlus 2 shows up in detailed photos ahead of announcement - chermanowicz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/27/9048321/oneplus-2-detailed-photos-leak
======
socceroos
I have to roll my eyes at the VR announcement gimmick. But hey, marketing.

I'm keen to see this device as I'm in the market for a new phone and the Nexus
series lost it's value proposition in my opinion.

I think my next device is going to end up with Plasma Mobile on it anyway as I
like my control.

